# the love of my life [update, pic heavy].



## ductapemyheartt (Nov 3, 2007)

so, i posted about a month ago my makeup. 
here it is again, gradually increased. 

keep in mind, i have done a lot of B2Ms of broken shadows and empty containers...

my vanity.







drawer of shadows and palettes. 






lippies. 






eyeliners.






lipliners. 






brushes and cleanser. 






another drawer of pigments, fluidline, lashes, etc. 






another drawer of random postcards, collected things from magazines...






my book of all the mac i have owned so i can keeptrack of my b2ms. i know...i am a freak....






moonbathe poster...all of these are in my bathroom.






barbie loves mac poster. 






danse poster. 






sundressing poster. 






all of the makeup on my vanity.






and again. thanks for looking.






peace out.


----------



## frocher (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice set up!


----------



## joozxklumzi (Nov 3, 2007)

how did u get the big posters?


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joozxklumzi* 

 
_how did u get the big posters?_

 
because i am lucky.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 4, 2007)

Beautiful collection.
I'm super jealous of your vanity!


----------



## nunu (Nov 4, 2007)

wow lovely collection! how did you get the posters??


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 4, 2007)

Love the makeup & that vanity is awesome!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice collection. You are very organized and you even have notes on them lol.


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 4, 2007)

cute collection and cute dressing table! how did u get the posters? x


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 4, 2007)

In love with your vanity and phone!!


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 4, 2007)

so pretty! love the phone and the posters~


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Nov 4, 2007)

you know, i got the vanity at target for, like, 100 dollars...and it was really easy to put together.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Nov 4, 2007)

nice collection...


----------



## almmaaa (Nov 5, 2007)

I so want a vanity !!! If I only had room in my room wawawawa


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice collection and I love your vanity !!


----------



## Merrybelly (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 14, 2007)

so how did u get the posters then?


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 15, 2007)

Great collection & posters.. I love your antique phone!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice collection... You need more pigments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL!


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 15, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## n_c (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice collection...i like your vanity.


----------



## Bwell (Nov 16, 2007)

Great job!


----------

